# Battle of the 'new' teams



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I'm a new member!

I would like to post concerning the new, expansion-like teams. There will be a battle between these teams, but not on the hard floor, in the box offices! I think it would be quite interesting to see which one of the two will be more successful, due to the fact that both were created differently.

The San Antonio Silver Stars invested much time (years) into bringing that team to San Antonio. They sold many more ticket deposits than they were required. 

On the other hand, the Connecticut franchise basically got their team for 'free'. They did not have to meet any requirements (such as x amount of ticket deposits) only a sum (large sum at that) of money. Just because Connecticut is a basketball state, granted they hosted the New England Blizzard (ABL) quite well, it doesn't mean they'll do the same for the WNBA (they only had 2,000+ for their preseason home-opener. Coupled with the fact that the team will be playing in an arena on the grounds of a casino, plus it's not close to any major city (Hartford is not THAT close).

Don't get me wrong, I would like nothing more than to see the two teams succeed, but I think if the WNBA had waited one more year, they could have gotten a better product in Connecticut. BUt Go Sun!!

Val Ackerman has also mentioned that this year's contraction is temporary. Which means the league will expand next season (I hope only to 16, the league cannot handle another 4-team expansion). And the prospects? Well, definitely the Bay Area will be getting a team, but where else? Nashville/Knoxville is a good area. Chicago has been trying to get a team (it rejected the WNBA's offer to become one of the chartered franchises - and started to sell tickets two years ago in an effort - demand - to get the league to expand there - efforts were futile and had to refund tickets). Pittsburgh is also interested. It will be quite interesting to see where the league goes after this.

What do you all think about this?


Jovany
(19/m/Belize)


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Conneticut is going to be tough to beat... from what I know of that area... they are crazy for women's bball.

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Conneticut is going to be tough to beat... from what I know of that area... they are crazy for women's bball.
> 
> Stuart


CT is crazy for women's hoops. But that 45 minute drive to the casino isn't something I will do on a school night with my daughter again. I wonder how a team based in a Casino will do. It will be interesting to see. SA had great TV ratings for women's hoops and great turnouts for the women's final four. I lived in SA MANY years ago, and never felt it was a women's hoops town.


----------

